# Basement Theater



## LeafFan1985 (Feb 11, 2010)

42 inch Prima Plasma 1080i
Onkyo 607 7.2 Receiver
4 Polk Audio M10
Polk Audio C20 Center
Soundstage3D Towers 2 Way
2 Polk Audio PS110 Subs



Any advice or comments will be helpfull.


----------

